# Easy on my hands



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

While making many hundreds of mugs I often try to find time saving shortcuts or simply easier ways to get something done. In the past I have turned the mugs against a belt sander by hand which is time consuming and more importantly, hard on my hands. Maybe it's the vibration or it could be problems from many years of turning wrenches for a living but the sanding process leaves my hands weak and numb for hours afterwards.

I needed to find a solution that would not only save my hands but free me up to do other things while the sanding is being done.

My solution was a jig that clamps to my oscillating belt sander. All I have to do is insert the mug, turn it on, and remove it when it's done...anywhere from 10-15 minutes. Besides saving my hands, that is plenty of time to do other steps of the process on other machinery.









Basically 4 casters are mounted to a board. The board is guided with 4 dowels. Pressure is applied with 2 springs mounted behind the board. Even pressure and the correct pressure are easily adjustable by moving the entire jig inward or outward, or by moving one side in more or less than the other. The jig itself is simply clamped to the sander.









While pressure is applied towards the sanding belt through the 4 casters via the springs, the belt itself (moving right to left) forces the mug to the left where 2 more casters against the base assist in its free rotation. All 6 casters acting together make certain the only friction is between the belt and the wood.









The mug is turned at exactly the right speed using a grill rotisserie motor. The tines that came with the rotisserie motor are being used in the mug pictured because they provide the right amount of hold/pressure inside to keep the mug turning. I have other adapters for the various size mugs I make, plus the motor is easily adjustable to the center of the mug. As the mug sands the diameter decreases but there is enough play in the square drive that it doesn't cause any problems.

I have used this jig for several days now without any problems and have put over 60 mugs through it of various sizes and species of wood. The mugs get slightly warm to the touch but not hot which causes problems with the glue and burning.

Perhaps others here can find more uses for casters and/or rotisserie motors in their jigs. I have already thought of another jig I plan to make using casters.


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Im curious, but why not spin the mug? like on a lathe? or even mounted into a drill press? I only ask because it might allow you to use cheaper sheets of sand paper rather than belts, and it appears that it favors a small band of that belt.

kudos for coming up with this though.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, as a fellow Ringmaster user, I really like this setup, good job! I was just wondering if the base on the left end was hinged or what?....I'm just wondering how you change cylinders.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

bauerbach - Thanks for asking. This is a preliminary sanding. Mostly to remove glue and get an even surface from the top of the mug to bottom. My next step is to mount them in my mini lathe and sand down to 220 and also. The belt sander goes against the grain with 50 grit while using the lathe second goes more with the grain for finish sanding. If you are wondering why I don't actually use the lathe to remove the glue and uneven surface with a turning tool...I find this process very easy to repeat and have each mug the exact same size.

adot45 - I'm not sure what a ringmaster is but as far as changing cylinders, I loosen the thumb screw that holds the tines in position and slide it towards the motor. The square shaft then comes out of the motor and can be removed. Then I pull back on the spring loaded board and the cylinder can be removed. As this is only a few days into use, I'm certain there will be some modifications that I will make to it over time, perhaps eventually redesign it. This handles the 12, 16, and 24oz sizes I make. I still need to make a jig for the larger sizes.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

adot45 - I'm not sure what a ringmaster is

Oh, my mistake, sorry.
I have a couple of Ringmaster projects in my photos.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

10 to 15 minutes, of continuous operation? I'd be scared that the belt sander would quit on me. I've never used a belt sander for more than a couple minutes at a time...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Brilliant. I love it


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Try some roller skate wheels, much more precision and built for speed.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

You should change your Forum Display name from JohnnyG73 to MacGyver...............


Diabolically clever! I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

igster - The belt sander is a Ridgid 14663. It seems to be a popular one as I see many others here have one. It has a lifetime warranty as long as you register it after purchasing. It has many hours of almost continuous operation under its belt already and is still going strong, quite happy with it and the dust collection is fairly decent with a shop vac hooked up.

Quickstep - Thanks but I wouldn't go as far as to say I'm a McGyver:blink:

This setup isn't really meant to do finishing sanding, it's going against the grain anyway. It's purpose is only to make the sides of the mugs uniform by removing the glue and unevenness after the initial glue-up. As long as I have the jig clamped parallel to the belt they come out perfect. Finish sanding (with the grain) is done quickly on the lathe.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm familiar with the Ridgid warranty - I got a set of cordless drills as a present and registerd them for the warranty. I must say I am really happy with them - they hold a charge well, re-charge quickly, and are nigh indestructable.

My existing belt sander, a Makita, conked out on me twice - had to replace the brushes. The second set only lasted for less than an hour (total use time) before breaking...haven't bothered to get replacements yet as I'm really disappointed with the thing.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

igster said:


> I'm familiar with the Ridgid warranty - I got a set of cordless drills as a present and registerd them for the warranty. I must say I am really happy with them - they hold a charge well, re-charge quickly, and are nigh indestructable.
> 
> My existing belt sander, a Makita, conked out on me twice - had to replace the brushes. The second set only lasted for less than an hour (total use time) before breaking...haven't bothered to get replacements yet as I'm really disappointed with the thing.


Take the Makita back to a authorized repair shop before the warranty expires, after two tries they may treat you right and either fix or replace it.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

At this point I'm way past the warranty point


----------

